
Beyoncé and Mariah Carey Helped Turn Airbnb into a Luxury Brand - notlukesky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-11-25/beyonc-and-mariah-carey-helped-turn-airbnb-into-a-luxury-brand
======
FDSGSG
FWIW from what I've seen AirBNB hardly comes up on any luxury travel forums.
Can't say I've heard many AirBNB stories from fellow travellers on fancier
properties either.

AirBNB is much much closer to Marriott than Aman. Is Marriott a luxury brand?
If Marriott and AirBNB are luxury brands then what are Aman and FS?

